# 2002 Trek 2300 worth $800?



## MemphisRider123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Other than the seat and the wheels, it has all the standard parts. 

I'm sure a lot of people post stuff like this. If its not appropriate, I apologize. I'm very very new to the biking thing.


----------



## aggarcia (Aug 28, 2009)

The current model of the 2300 is the 2.3. The 2300 is 8 years old, is a 9 speed driveline, and no warranty. You can get a new 1.5 for about $1k or a 2.1 for $1200. As a beginner, nothing is more important than fit. The $800 price is hard to determine without seeing condition. If you want to go the used bike route, make sure it fits properly, that it works correctly, and pay as little as possible. 

I upgraded to a road bike last June 2009 and have really liked cycling. Make sure you really like the bike. If this bike does not push your buttons, I would pass. You must always want to ride this bike. 

Good Luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

I sold my 2002 usps carbon for 900.00 in mint condition. I put a 2009 105 groupo with 10 speed. Would you spend that much for a 8 year old computer?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Get a NIB 2.3 from 2008/2009 (at a great discount) or a 2010, and by on the road by sundown!


----------

